# Start-Skript



## tincup (14. Apr 2008)

Hi.

Die Antwort auf meine Frage ist eventuell einfach, nur habe ich ein Brett vor dem Kopf und in der FAQ nichts gefunden.

Stelle grade ein Programmpaket fertig, welches später aus dem Netz geladen und auf Linux und Windows Plattformen zum Laufen gebracht werden soll. Die Idee war jetzt, dass ein einfaches Entpacken des Archives reicht und keine weitere Installatonsroutine vonnöten ist.

Jetzt gibt es dabei aber ein paar Probleme, Beispiel Linux:

Wenn ich im Bash Starter-Skript z.B. mit -cp lib/blabla.jar meine Klassen mit in den Classpath nehmen möchte, funktioniert das (da relative Pfadangabe) natürlich nur, wenn das Skript auch in dem entsprechenden Verzeichnis gestartet wird.

Das kann natürlich irgendwie nicht sein. Habe mir jetzt ein paar Lösungen rausgesucht, wie ich in einem Bash-Skript den Pfad, in dem das Skript liegt, herausfinden kann. Soll aber nicht grade die ideale und überall funktionierende Lösung sein.

Hat jemand Ideen dazu? Ich bin ja bestimmt nicht der einzige mit diesen Problemen.

Grüsse,
 Tin


----------



## Wildcard (14. Apr 2008)

Was spricht gegen Webstart?


----------



## tincup (14. Apr 2008)

Webstart ist eine gute Sache, aber in dem Paket sind auch Command Line Tools enthalten, damit fällt das leider flach.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Apr 2008)

Also:
1. kein Installer
2. kein Webstart
3. keine Möglichkeit absolute Pfade zu verwenden
4. keine Möglichkeit relative Pfade sinnvoll aufzulösen

Dann wirst du alle Bibliotheken in dein Jar verpacken müssen, wüsste nicht wie es sonst gehen soll.


----------



## tincup (14. Apr 2008)

Alles klar danke schonmal.

Muss es ich es entweder so machen oder irgendwelche Dirty Bash Hacks auspacken.  :autsch: 

Grüsse,
 Tin


----------



## Wildcard (14. Apr 2008)

tincup hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss es ich es entweder so machen oder irgendwelche Dirty Bash Hacks auspacken.  :autsch:


jup.


----------

